# FreeBSD is good for newbie



## alie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi,

I JUST NOTICED FreeBSD is good for newbie. FreeBSD force me to learn more and more. before i didnt understand anything about UNIX folders hierarchy, file system, package, unix command line, etc.

THANKS FreeBSD!

continue good work! and i am feeling FreeBSD installer(sysinstall) is good start for newbie...


----------



## Pushrod (Mar 6, 2009)

When I first got into unix-like OSes, I started off with Linux. If I remember right, it was BigSlack. I got into it a bit, so I decided to dedicate a machine to it, which meant that I didn't need to use BigSlack anymore. I installed Slackware, but got tired of trying to get apps to work.

Reading online docs was a lost cause (at the time) so I jumped around various distros for a while, noting how each one sucked in its own unique way.

Months later, I put FreeBSD on. Everything worked, any docs I found online were relevant, which cannot be said for the thousands of Linux distros. FreeBSD clicked with me right away and I haven't looked back.

I really wish that "Linux distros" were called "Linux opinions", because that's what they are: a kludging of various bits of code from unrelated sources that don't work consistently or predictably, based on what a few developers _think_ are the best selections.


----------



## alie (Mar 10, 2009)

my first distro is SUSE(if i remember its 5 years ago), i remembered i have a lot of problem with it... i dont know how to start X, launch or install application, etc.

and i started to learn FreeBSD december 2008 and found a lot of good information(esp. handbook) & community from FreeBSD... i love it a lot. FreeBSD makes me to learn & learn and its very different with Linux distro like Ubuntu, OpenSUSE, etc that have Desktop environment that already installed and setted up. for some users maybe this is nice and need not be bothered about desktop & apps installation... but for me this makes me lazy 

for an example my friend, he is using Ubuntu now but he dont know about Linux folders hierarchy, dont know about terminal, etc... he only knows basic things like how to launch apps from gnome2(click with mouse)...


----------



## tangram (Mar 10, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> for an example my friend, he is using Ubuntu now but he dont know about Linux folders hierarchy, dont know about terminal, etc... he only knows basic things like how to launch apps from gnome2(click with mouse)...



Some people look for Unix-like systems as drop-in replacements for Windows without adopting new habits. They see the computer and related OS/applications as tools.

The vast majority of the Linux distributions are moving into this direction: hide as much as possible from the user.

Fortunately FreeBSD doesn't follow this path and that's exactly what attracts me to it: it doesn't hide anything, documents and let's the user dig deeper and deeper, treating the user as an intelligent being.


----------



## alie (Mar 10, 2009)

> Fortunately FreeBSD doesn't follow this path and that's exactly what attracts me to it: it doesn't hide anything, documents and let's the user dig deeper and deeper, treating the user as an intelligent being.



this what i like from FreeBSD


----------



## estrabd (Mar 12, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I JUST NOTICED FreeBSD is good for newbie. FreeBSD force me to learn more and more. before i didnt understand anything about UNIX folders hierarchy, file system, package, unix command line, etc.
> 
> ...



I have to agree. In late 2000 I decided to give up Windows for a *nix. I tried RH, but it was such a pain. I had heard about FreeBSD, and it was a joy to install and the initial learning curve was soft enough to allow me to get hooked - I did have to go through the typical *nix learning curve as I dug deeper, but I've never wavered in my preference of FreeBSD over other offerings out there.


----------

